# Regular Season Game 69 Thread: Houston Rockets vs. Detroit Pistons



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

​*(43-25)/(43-23)*

When/Where:
*Thursday, March 22, 7:30 p.m.*
*Toyota Center*​












































*Alston / McGrady / Battier / Hayes / Yao*














































*Billups / Hamilton / Prince / Wallace / Webber*



*PREVIEW

If the Detroit Pistons are going to continue their success on the road, they're going to need Chauncey Billups back in the lineup.

The Pistons point guard hopes to return to action Thursday when Detroit begins a three-game road trip with a matchup against the Houston Rockets.

The Pistons (43-23) play San Antonio on Friday before ending the trip in Milwaukee on Sunday. Detroit leads the Eastern Conference, but the Rockets (43-25) and Spurs each have as many wins as the Pistons, and neither team is above third in the West.

Billups has missed two games with a groin injury and doesn't know whether he'll be ready to go against Houston and San Antonio. He is averaging 17.7 points on the road and 16.5 at home this season.

"If they would let me stand still and shoot 17-foot jumpers, I'd be good to go," said Billups, who's missed 10 games this season. "But I can't move.

"It's just day-to-day, game-to-game. We will just see. We are like a month away from the playoffs and I definitely don't want to do anything that can hurt me."

Without Billups, the Pistons beat Philadelphia 96-75 at home on Tuesday night, their sixth win in the last seven games. Tayshaun Prince scored 30 points and Chris Webber - limited by a chest cold - had nine points and seven rebounds in 27 minutes against his former team.

"There wasn't any extra juice tonight," Webber said. "It was good seeing the guys again. I'm still friends with those guys. It was just good to get a win."

Detroit fell 92-88 to Dallas at The Palace of Auburn Hills on Sunday, but has won six straight and 10 of its last 11 away from home. The Pistons, who are the only team in the East with a winning road record at 23-10, haven't won seven straight road games since Jan. 18-Feb. 22, 2002.

Houston continued its hot play since Yao Ming re-entered the lineup, beating Indiana 86-76 on Tuesday night for its fourth straight victory. The Rockets have won seven of nine since Yao returned after missing 32 games with a broken leg.

The 7-foot-6 center led the way against the Pacers with 32 points, 14 rebounds and 12-of-13 shooting from the free-throw line, though he did have six turnovers.

"If I get the ball in my shooting range, I'm just going to face up and shoot it," Yao said. "It's hard to block my shot and if I get the offensive rebound, I can easily put it back in."

After working his way back into game shape, Yao has posted a double-double in the last three contests, and his 14 rebounds Tuesday were the most since his return.

Yao's big night helped offset a poor shooting performance by the team. The Rockets shot just 39.2 percent, including 5-for-21 from 3-point range, but did allow under 80 points for the second straight game.

Tracy McGrady was the only other Houston player in double figures with 20 points on 7-for-21 shooting, and he also had 10 assists and nine rebounds.

"I was so frustrated on the offensive end," he said. "I couldn't get anything to fall."

The Pistons beat the Rockets 104-92 at home on Nov. 18 for their sixth straight win in the series. Detroit has won nine of the last 11 between the teams, including two in a row in Houston.* 

_*Next Games*_
vs.








vs.








vs.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Bets on! Beat Detroit when it matters!


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Billups is supposed to play tonight


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

@ Da Toy?! It's all ours, baby! Det. don't stand a chance!


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Big game risked everything on this game (to be fair I have next to no money  )

This game will be awesome wish I could watch it............

I will be away enjoy the game.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

I am so sad today. Tubby resigns the day my two favorite Tubby recruits face one another (in a game that is my prediction of what the NBA finals matchup will be).

No matter what other team you follow, no one has it harder than the head coach at the University of Kentucky.

My take on tonight. Billups plays... and it will be close 94-93 final score Pistons win. Billups doesn't play... Rockets win big 98-81


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

It's going to be a tough game. The Pistons is one of the best teams in the east. With Billups in the game, it will be a close game.


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

Anyone have a link to this game?

In any case, this will be literally be the defining point for the Rox this late in the season...I know we still play good teams such as Utah, but I think that if we can beat Det, we may be in good shape. We will get a lot of confidence!


----------



## PriceIsWright (Oct 11, 2006)

Chalk up a W


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

AZNoob said:


> Anyone have a link to this game?


mms://a1696.l2035344343.c20353.n.lm.akamaistream.net/D/1696/20353/v0001/reflector:44228


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Let's get it on!


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

so the ref makes sure his whistle works? wtf


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

geez, Yao got his 1st foul in the first some secs of the game


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

wtf, Yao got his 2nd foul already, BS call 

wow, beautiful pass by TMAC, followed by an awesome dunk by him too :yay:


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Yao stays in....8-0 run! This is OUR house!


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

unbelievable layup by TMAC  :worthy:


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

only birds fly south, prince..hehe


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

come playoff time, chuck will have to limit the missed lay-ups

18-10 Rock


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

kisstherim said:


> mms://a1696.l2035344343.c20353.n.lm.akamaistream.net/D/1696/20353/v0001/reflector:44228



YOU ARE AWSOME :worthy: !!! where do you find these links?


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

20-15 Rock

got to get the "O" going again


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

Great game so far.


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

Hey kisstherim, do you know if that there is a way to record this game on window media?


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Dale would rather Hack a Shaq.....but Yao likes the free $$!


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

lingi1206 said:


> YOU ARE AWSOME :worthy: !!! where do you find these links?


MyP2P Forum / 22 march direct links live


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

WOW...are you kidding?!?! we have 4 guards playing or what?


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

Great teamwork! I like that pass by Head and Yao.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

lingi1206 said:


> Hey kisstherim, do you know if that there is a way to record this game on window media?


I doubt you can do that with windows media player but if you put that link to some p2p streaming programs then you probably can record it with those programs.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

turn around by yao! yes!


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Krimzon said:


> Great teamwork! I like that pass by Head and Yao.


fastbreak of the year


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Yao getting doubled now


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

"T" on Rip...nice!


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Yao gets a "Superstar" whistle?? I don't believe it


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

up 11! and running!


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

what's TMAC doing on the bench?


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

kisstherim said:


> what's TMAC doing on the bench?


I like to know that too.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

lingi1206 said:


> YOU ARE AWSOME :worthy: !!! where do you find these links?


Everybody rep KTR, because he is ALWAYS on top of his game when it comes to Rockets and online broadcasts...


----------



## @[email protected] (Jan 19, 2005)

rb machine, hayes, good job!


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Hayes/Tmac run it to perfection!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Hayes/Tmac remind me of Clyde/Chucky Brown from the 95 championship year


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Howard shooting 2....1.1 left


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Good half. Now our weakness comes next...the dreaded 3rd quarter

DUN! DUN! DUN!


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

OneBadLT123 said:


> Everybody rep KTR, because he is ALWAYS on top of his game when it comes to Rockets and online broadcasts...


:shy: well, you guys can always go to this forum before every Rockets game to see if a direct link to the game has been posted :biggrin:


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

It's great that Yao stayed out of foul trouble in the 2nd quarter


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

kisstherim said:


> :shy: well, you guys can always go to this forum before every Rockets game to see if a direct link to the game has been posted :biggrin:


Ehh I would rather rep ya instead lol


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

You cant stop Chuck Mutha ****in Hayes fool!!


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

BIG 3 alson...up 18!


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Batt!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

kinda quiet here for a game like this...


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

nice kicks, sheed!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

On to the 4th Q, time to close this out guys...


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

if Mac would have hit that..........ballgame

glad Det. didn't pack those jumpshots, tough break for Billups on that 3 att.


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

The Rockets are playing very well so far. Can't wait to see the 4th.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

OT: Kobe is going nuts again, looks like another 60 pts game


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

kisstherim said:


> OT: Kobe is going nuts again, looks like another 60 pts game



JESUS! forget the "greenlight" Kobe gets "All lights" he's a UFO on the court


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

WTF, 3 terrible possesions right now


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Thank you Rafer...


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

6Rbs....Yao should have more, but Det. is a great rebounding team


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

2 mins & this one should be done


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

bring Yao back, JVG, for god's sake


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I am getting worried now...


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

What is happening?


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

****, lead down to 7


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Can we get a ****ing rebound!!!


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

To many fouls.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Why is Tmac taking stupid shots?


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

:no:


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Great Billups with a 3


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

:curse:


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

This is terrible. The Rockets defense is falling apart.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

:curse:


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

TMAC!!!!!Hell yeah


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Yao Seals It!


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Yao with the block!!!!!:yay:

Drexler: get the hell out of here! :biggrin:


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Yao!!!!!!


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

the only block?!~?!? your kidding me...lol


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

Great block! :clap:


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Rockets showing some heart fighting off these Pistons tonight


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

up 6 with about :17 left on the clock


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Kobe putting up 60 tonight & only winning by 2 was nice, but I'll take a "team" effort like this one tonight anyday


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Pistons never lead in this one.....Rockets making a good habit out of that late in the season

Tmac misses both? ugh


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

damn it Tmac, he missed both freethrows, Rockets up 6 with 11 left..


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

put it in the books...44 wins!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Game over

Great win!


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

Rockets win! :yay: Some problems in the 4th but the Rockets pulled through in the last minute.


----------



## JoeD (Sep 2, 2004)

Congrats on the win. Sometimes the rockets are scary, you guys are my pick to win the title this year.


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

This was a really good game for us...

First, we knocked off the top Eastern team, WITH Billups...
Second, they came back hard, but we put up some stops...
Third, This gives us great confidence trying to finish the season...what do we have, a 5 game win streak?


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

I missed the game here a few Qs

ONE: Is Yao game fit yet? Did he tire in the 4th?
TWO: Is TMAC just taking jump shots? Why the low FG%?
THREE: Was Billups 100%? Or were the Pistons weaker than normal?
FOUR: What happenned in the 4th? How many mins did Yao and TMAC play in the 4th any idea?


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

hroz said:


> I missed the game here a few Qs
> 
> ONE: Is Yao game fit yet? Did he tire in the 4th?
> TWO: Is TMAC just taking jump shots? Why the low FG%?
> ...





1)Yao should be 80-90% by now
2)T-Mac was primarily taking jumpshots and missing most of them but when he did attack the rim in the 1st quater made 2 very nice finishes.
3)Chauncey's not 100% but he did step up in the 4th like he always does
4)They played a large chunk of it. except for the start i think


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

JoeD said:


> Congrats on the win. Sometimes the rockets are scary, you guys are my pick to win the title this year.


wow thanks, but we still gotta learn how to beat Phoenix first... 

Our guys came out playing tonight and Yao established himself, good game. Lets keep it up!!


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Good win.  We beat the best in the east.


----------

